
The Theory of Concatenative Combinators (2007) - alex_hirner
http://tunes.org/~iepos/joy.html
======
yiyus
Great to see an article related to Joy!

If you do not know Joy and want to check it out, you will notice that the link
in this page is broken. A mirror is available here:
[http://www.kevinalbrecht.com/code/joy-
mirror/index.html](http://www.kevinalbrecht.com/code/joy-mirror/index.html)

------
xelxebar
Thank you for sharing this. I found it a surprisingly good introduction to
combinators in general. Reading it also set off a lot of resonances in my
brain with formal, Hilbert-style logic systems and attempting to find minimal
collections of axioms.

Was recently blown away to find out that propositional logic can be whittled
down to just modus ponens and the single axiom:

    
    
        ((((p -> q) -> (~r -> ~s)) -> r) -> t) -> ((t -> p) -> (s -> p))
    

Anyway, I've been wanting to check out concatenative programming for a while
now, anyway. This website [0] is a pretty darn good resource for anyone
similarly interested.

I would love to combine the above with my interest in rich type systems.
Anyone aware of anything that, in spirit, marries Haskell and Factor?

[0]:[http://concatenative.org/](http://concatenative.org/)

~~~
yiyus
I do not know too much about it, but cat is a statically typed functional
stack-based programming language:

[https://github.com/cdiggins/cat-language](https://github.com/cdiggins/cat-
language)

